
Things I learned clearing disk space - shbhrsaha
http://www.shubhro.com/2016/01/01/learned-clearing-disk-space/
======
kelsolaar
If you are on OS X, Disk Inventory X
([http://www.derlien.com/](http://www.derlien.com/)) is quite useful for this
as it uses visual treemaps ([http://www.cs.umd.edu/hcil/treemap-
history/index.shtml](http://www.cs.umd.edu/hcil/treemap-history/index.shtml))
allowing you to quickly see which files are bloating your system.

There is WinDirStat ([https://windirstat.info/](https://windirstat.info/)) on
Windows and quite a few similar tools on Linux such as Baobab, KDirStat,
etc... ([http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-analyze-your-disk-
usage-...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-analyze-your-disk-usage-
pattern-in-linux/))

~~~
hbogert
Grandperspective seems to be working very fine on OSX. I like the NCurses ncdu
very much as a more general solution since it works in my mac but also on my
servers.

------
2bluesc
I use the ncdu cli tool for reviewing what folders consume the most space.

[https://dev.yorhel.nl/ncdu](https://dev.yorhel.nl/ncdu)

~~~
mchahn
Whoa. I just downloaded ncdu and it scanned my system drive in 3 or 4 seconds.
How is that possible?

~~~
marios
Do you have a SSD drive ? It's also faster to scan and find many big files,
rather than a lot of small files even if it totals the same size.

It's also incredibly fast if you are attempting to scan a folder you don't
have access to ...

~~~
mchahn
I do have an SSD but other methods to find big dirs/files are much slower.
Like

find / -xdev -type f -size +${2:-100}M -exec echo {} && du -h {} & \; ; }

------
DougN7
I like PA Storage Monitor on Windows - lets you find large files, files of a
type, disk hogs, and (what I like most) lets you compare folder sizes over
time.

